# Gnome 2.16 de camino a marcarse como estable

## pacho2

Segun el GWN ya está empezando a prepararse el paso a estable de gnome 2.16. 

En el siguiente link tenéis las notas de lanzamiento de Gnome 2.16 en español y con información adicional sobre las oficiales  :Wink: 

http://www.gentoo-es.org/node/860

Saludos  :Smile: 

----------

## LinuxBlues

pacho2, ¿realmente has usado alguna de las versiones de las que anuncias los lanzamientos regularmente? Lo digo porque todos los pantallazos están en inglés y me da la impresión de que no, y no es buena cosa hablar de lo que no se conoce...

Editado: Si es preciso, te mando todos los pantallazos de Gnome-2.16 que necesites   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## pacho2

 *LinuxBlues wrote:*   

> pacho2, ¿realmente has usado alguna de las versiones de las que anuncias los lanzamientos regularmente? Lo digo porque todos los pantallazos están en inglés y me da la impresión de que no, y no es buena cosa hablar de lo que no se conoce...
> 
> Editado: Si es preciso, te mando todos los pantallazos de Gnome-2.16 que necesites  

 

Sí, en mandriva 2007 lo uso, ¿acaso he traducido algo mal de las notas de lanzamiento? Mira que esto lo he posteado hace meses en mi blog y en blogdrake.net y no me han salido con "no es buena cosa hablar de lo que no se conoce". 

Es una traducción, además tienes todas las fuentes al final del artículo

Saludos

----------

## LinuxBlues

 *pacho2 wrote:*   

> Es una traducción, además tienes todas las fuentes al final del artículo

 

Esa no es la cuestión, la cuestión es que mis pantallazos están traducidos y los tuyos son meros links a los originales, de lo que es fácil deducir que no lo tienes instalado ¿o me equivoco?

----------

## Sertinell

 *LinuxBlues wrote:*   

>  *pacho2 wrote:*   Es una traducción, además tienes todas las fuentes al final del artículo 
> 
> Esa no es la cuestión, la cuestión es que mis pantallazos están traducidos y los tuyos son meros links a los originales, de lo que es fácil deducir que no lo tienes instalado ¿o me equivoco?

 o que lo usa en ingles, o qe no le ha dado la gana de poner capturas de su sistema. Por qe te empeñas en atacar a los demas ?. Qe discutas con alguien sobre flags, vale, qe lo hagas sobre el gwm, vale, pero qe intentes convencer a alguien de qe no usa algo ... :S 

Macho yo lo flipo contigo xD

----------

## LinuxBlues

 *Sertinell wrote:*   

> Macho yo lo flipo contigo xD

 

No lo flipes tanto, observa el ¿o me equivoco?

Hasta que no me demuestren lo contrario lo creeré, dado que yo sí que tengo Gnome-2.16 instalado y no se me ocurre volverme masoca en mi overlay y ponerlo en inglés. ¿Tan raro resulta, a mí me resultaría más raro instalar Gnome-2.16 en inglés para no poder reportar ni un solo bug acerca de las traducciones?

Yo sí que flipo.

----------

## pacho2

 *LinuxBlues wrote:*   

>  *pacho2 wrote:*   Es una traducción, además tienes todas las fuentes al final del artículo 
> 
> Esa no es la cuestión, la cuestión es que mis pantallazos están traducidos y los tuyos son meros links a los originales, de lo que es fácil deducir que no lo tienes instalado ¿o me equivoco?

 

¿cuál es la cuestión?

Dímela, sé más claro, es qure soy de corto entendimiento y no tan listo como tú, no sabía que tuvieses derecho a prohibirme traducir las notas de lanzamiento de gnome (que no tienen traducción al español) y complementarlas, no acabo de entender tus razonamientos. 

No acabo de entender el razonamiento: si no pongo los screenshots originales es que no uso gnome

Claro que podrías quererme decir que tus pantallazos son más bonitos que los míos xD o que haya estado twm todo este tiempo y yo sin enterarme   :Shocked: 

 *LinuxBlues wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hasta que no me demuestren lo contrario lo creeré
> 
> 

 

Mi no entender!

¿qué es lo que crees? me encanta ver gente con tanta Fé en estos foros   :Cool: 

 *Quote:*   

> dado que yo sí que tengo Gnome-2.16 instalado

 

Oh, fabuloso, habrá que construir un pedestal en tu memoria en mi pueblo

 *Quote:*   

> y no se me ocurre volverme masoca en mi overlay y ponerlo en inglés.

 

Yo es que no considero ser masoca tener aplicaciones en inglés

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ¿Tan raro resulta, a mí me resultaría más raro instalar Gnome-2.16 en inglés para no poder reportar ni un solo bug acerca de las traducciones?
> 
> Yo sí que flipo.

 

No creo que me tengas que echar en cara que reporte más o menos bugs, claro que podría reportar más, pero da por hecho que los que encuentro los reporto en lugar de usarlos para montar pataletasLast edited by pacho2 on Fri Dec 01, 2006 7:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## LinuxBlues

 *pacho2 wrote:*   

> Dímela, sé más claro, es qure soy de corto entendimiento y no tan listo como tú, no sabía que tuvieses derecho a prohibirme traducir las notas de lanzamiento de gnome (que no tienen traducción al español) y complementarlas, no acabo de entender tus razonamientos.

 

No se trata de eso, se trata de que si hablas de algo, que no tienes instalado, ni tan siquiera usando un overlay, evidentemente hablas de algo de lo que no conoces, muy bonito, pero que no conoces, así de simple. Yo sí lo conozco, gracias a arch, además, hace más de un mes y medio....

----------

## pacho2

 *LinuxBlues wrote:*   

>  *pacho2 wrote:*   Dímela, sé más claro, es qure soy de corto entendimiento y no tan listo como tú, no sabía que tuvieses derecho a prohibirme traducir las notas de lanzamiento de gnome (que no tienen traducción al español) y complementarlas, no acabo de entender tus razonamientos. 
> 
> No se trata de eso, se trata de que si hablas de algo, que no tienes instalado, ni tan siquiera usando un overlay, evidentemente hablas de algo de lo que no conoces, muy bonito, pero que no conoces, así de simple. Yo sí lo conozco, gracias a arch, además, hace más de un mes y medio....

 

Yo si lo conozco, gracias a Mandriva, y lo vengo manejando desde gnome 2.15.92, dado que he probado las betas de mandriva una tras otra y reportado los bugs que encontraba, de gnome y de la distribución, dado que intento colaborar en lo que pueda tanto en gentoo como en mandriva, que son las distros que utilizo mayoritariamente

----------

## Zamorate

Creo que ya está bien por hoy de chorradas, ya se sabe, mes nuevo, chorradas nuevas, pero lamentablemente ya se ha acabado el cupo de diciembre.

LinuxBlues, ciertamente no sé para que sigues por aquí, ni tú quieres, ni los demás usuarios quieren, ya que lo único que haces es armar broncas, una tras otra.

Si tan contento estás con archlinux, cosa que me parece estupenda, por que no vas a sus foros a dar la lata?

Agur

----------

## LinuxBlues

 *Zamorate wrote:*   

> Si tan contento estás con archlinux, cosa que me parece estupenda, por que no vas a sus foros a dar la lata?

 

Porque no me da la real gana, ésta es mi versión del Libro de Reclamaciones y hago uso del mismo teniendo en cuenta todo el tiempo que Gentoo me ha hecho perder... ¿Vale?

----------

## pacho2

 *LinuxBlues wrote:*   

>  *Zamorate wrote:*   Si tan contento estás con archlinux, cosa que me parece estupenda, por que no vas a sus foros a dar la lata? 
> 
> Porque no me da la real gana, ésta es mi versión del Libro de Reclamaciones y hago uso del mismo teniendo en cuenta todo el tiempo que Gentoo me ha hecho perder... ¿Vale?

 

Por fin reconoces que sólo vienes a desahorarte...

Por algo se empieza  :Smile: 

----------

## Ferdy

 *Quote:*   

> Porque no me da la real gana, ésta es mi versión del Libro de Reclamaciones y hago uso del mismo teniendo en cuenta todo el tiempo que Gentoo me ha hecho perder... ¿Vale?

 

Pero si tu tiempo no vale un puñetero céntimo de euro... deja de hacer como si tu tiempo tuviera valor alguno para nosotros.

- ferdy

----------

## Zamorate

Pues que quieres que te diga, pero parece que te lo sigue haciendo perder, por que al menos yo me lo estoy pasando pipa con todas las tonterías que dices, y por supuesto, con tu actitud digna de un niño de 5 años.

Agur

----------

## LinuxBlues

 *Ferdy wrote:*   

> Pero si tu tiempo no vale un puñetero céntimo de euro... deja de hacer como si tu tiempo tuviera valor alguno para nosotros.

 

Echa un vistazo y no empieces por los últimos, si no por los primeros, y sobre todo aprende.

https://forums.gentoo.org/search.php?search_author=LinuxBlues

----------

## Ferdy

 *Quote:*   

> Echa un vistazo y no empieces por los últimos, si no por los primeros, y sobre todo aprende. 

 

No tengo nada que aprender de ti, excepto, quizá, la capacidad que tienes de ponerte en evidencia.

Por otro lado, los días que no molestas en los foros, salen cosas como esta:

http://dev.gentoo.org/~ferdy/tmp/report_task_initial.diff

Que ayudan mucho más a los usuarios que 1000 de tus mensajes.

- ferdy

----------

## LinuxBlues

¿Quién en su sano juicio usa paludis? LOL

----------

## Ferdy

 *Quote:*   

> ¿Quién en su sano juicio usa paludis? LOL

 

Bastante gente.... 

- ferdy

----------

## pacho2

 *LinuxBlues wrote:*   

> ¿Quién en su sano juicio usa paludis? LOL

 

Eres un provocador.

Yo no lo uso, pero precisamente porque no lo conozlo lo suficiente no me pondría a criticar por criticar el trabajo de los demás

----------

## zietbukuel

 *LinuxBlues wrote:*   

>  *Ferdy wrote:*   Pero si tu tiempo no vale un puñetero céntimo de euro... deja de hacer como si tu tiempo tuviera valor alguno para nosotros. 
> 
> Echa un vistazo y no empieces por los últimos, si no por los primeros, y sobre todo aprende.
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/search.php?search_author=LinuxBlues

 

Q inmaduro q eres, peor q un niño d 6 años...   :Rolling Eyes:  Si pierdes tu "valioso" tiempo con Gentoo, ve y usa algo mas, nadie t obliga a usar Gentoo, total... eso es libertad no???   :Wink: 

----------

## lukin-amd64

 *Quote:*   

> Porque no me da la real gana, ésta es mi versión del Libro de Reclamaciones y hago uso del mismo teniendo en cuenta todo el tiempo que Gentoo me ha hecho perder... ¿Vale?

 

La verdad es que pareces un niño de p4:

Si no te gusta gentoo me parece perfecto pero no empiezes a cabrear ni a decir gilipollezes que te gusta otra distribucion pues perfecto pero aqui es un sitio para aprender dialogar preguntar .... y no para estar perdiendo el tiempo con discusiones de p4, si no te gusta gentoo ,( solo haces que criticar )ya sabes dónde está la puerta.

-lukin

----------

## niso

 *LinuxBlues wrote:*   

>  *Ferdy wrote:*   Pero si tu tiempo no vale un puñetero céntimo de euro... deja de hacer como si tu tiempo tuviera valor alguno para nosotros. 
> 
> Echa un vistazo y no empieces por los últimos, si no por los primeros, y sobre todo aprende.
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/search.php?search_author=LinuxBlues

 

Ey pues he usado mi "valioso" tiempo (no tenia nada que hacer) para leer tus mensajes y la mayoria de estos estas criticando de manera poco constructiva. No voy a usar el topico de "si no te gusta este linux vete a otro" pq realmente creo q estes en la distro q estes la vas a liar igual. Por otro lado mas "positivo" hay que decir que la prepotencia con la que dices las cosas, a veces me ha echo reir un buen rato, asi que te animo a seguir asi! xDD

----------

## LinuxBlues

 *niso wrote:*   

> Ey pues he usado mi "valioso" tiempo (no tenia nada que hacer) para leer tus mensajes y la mayoria de estos estas criticando de manera poco constructiva. No voy a usar el topico de "si no te gusta este linux vete a otro" pq realmente creo q estes en la distro q estes la vas a liar igual. Por otro lado mas "positivo" hay que decir que la prepotencia con la que dices las cosas, a veces me ha echo reir un buen rato, asi que te animo a seguir asi! xDD

 

Gracias por recordarme que borre las guías, alguien debería recordárselo a psm1984.   :Laughing: 

Yo he estado buscando cosas concretas, por ejemplo modelines con Autor LinuxBlues en el foro español y no me sueno a mí mismo tan prepotente ni descabellado, hasta parecí tener algo de sentido común, pero es mi opinión y puedo estar equivocado. Al igual que tú y que tu opinión me traiga sin cuidado...

----------

## psm1984

 *LinuxBlues wrote:*   

> Gracias por recordarme que borre las guías, alguien debería recordárselo a psm1984.  

 

Mejor avisar en el hilo...   :Rolling Eyes: 

Saludos.

PD: ainsss las FPGA's cuanto tiempo me quitan...

----------

## 2uncas

Hola a todos,

Gnome 2.16 ya está en la rama estable.

Saludos y a disfrutar.

----------

## Howlett

Buenas a todos. A ver si me podéis ayudar.

Cuando hago un:

```
emerge -pvuD world
```

para actualizar todo el sistema, incluido gnome, me sale lo siguiente:

```

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/atk-1.12.3 [1.12.1] USE="-debug -doc" 645 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.18-r1 [0.17-r2] 585 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/libglade-2.6.0 [2.5.1] USE="-debug -doc" 311 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gnome-mime-data-2.4.3 [2.4.2] USE="-debug" 550 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libIDL-0.8.7 [0.8.6] USE="-debug (-static%)" 334 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/orbit-2.14.2 [2.14.0] USE="ssl -debug -doc (-static%)" 690 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.16.3 [2.14.2-r1] USE="hal ipv6 ssl -avahi -debug -doc -gnutls -samba" 1,855 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gnome-keyring-0.6.0 [0.4.9] USE="-debug" 465 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/libbonobo-2.16.0 [2.14.0] USE="-debug -doc" 1,373 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/libgnome-2.16.0 [2.14.1] USE="esd -debug -doc -static" 987 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/libbonoboui-2.16.0 [2.14.0] USE="X -debug -doc" 915 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gnome-mount-0.4-r5 [0.4-r4] USE="-debug" 356 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-themes/hicolor-icon-theme-0.9-r1 [0.8] USE="-debug%" 31 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-misc/icon-naming-utils-0.8.1 [0.7.0] 61 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-2.16.1 [2.14.2] USE="-debug" 2,432 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/gnome-games-2.16.2 [2.14.2.1] USE="-artworkextra -debug -guile" 5,134 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-text/gnome-doc-utils-0.8.0 [0.6.1] USE="-debug" 402 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libwnck-2.16.2 [2.14.2] USE="-debug -doc" 456 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gnome-desktop-2.16.2 [2.14.2] USE="-debug -doc" 1,202 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/pygobject-2.12.3  USE="-debug -doc" 331 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/pygtk-2.10.3  USE="opengl -doc" 1,931 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gnome-menus-2.16.1 [2.14.0] USE="-debug" 406 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.16.2 [2.14.2] USE="-debug -doc -eds" 2,623 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-text/poppler-0.5.4 [0.5.3] USE="jpeg zlib%* -cjk%" 1,037 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-print/libgnomecups-0.2.2 [0.2.0] USE="-debug" 307 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/gucharmap-1.8.0 [1.6.0] USE="gnome -cjk -debug" 2,482 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-libs/libsoup-2.2.98 [2.2.94] USE="ssl -debug -doc (-static%)" 489 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-1.8.2 [1.6.2] USE="ipv6 ssl -debug -doc -kerberos -keyring% -krb4 -ldap -nntp" 6,800 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gail-1.9.3 [1.8.11] USE="-debug -doc" 608 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/gtkhtml-3.12.2 [3.10.2] USE="-debug -static%" 1,255 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-text/iso-codes-0.58 [0.49] 4,321 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libsexy-0.1.8  USE="-debug -doc" 361 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/notification-daemon-0.3.5  USE="-debug" 374 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libnotify-0.4.3  USE="-doc" 380 kB

[ebuild     U ] mail-client/evolution-2.8.2.1 [2.6.2-r1] USE="crypt ipv6 spell ssl -bogofilter -dbus -debug -doc -hal -kerberos -krb4 -ldap -mono -nntp -pda -profile (-gstreamer%) (-widescreen%)" 12,618 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/gconf-editor-2.16.0 [2.14.0] USE="-debug" 516 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/libgtop-2.14.4 [2.14.1] USE="X gdbm -debug -static" 653 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/gnome-utils-2.16.2 [2.14.0] USE="hal ipv6 -debug" 3,290 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/desktop-file-utils-0.11 [0.10] 332 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/eel-2.16.3 [2.14.1] USE="X -debug" 657 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/nautilus-2.16.3 [2.14.1] USE="X gnome -beagle -debug" 4,168 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-wm/metacity-2.16.3 [2.14.5] USE="-debug -xinerama" 1,790 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libxklavier-3.0 [2.2] USE="-doc" 450 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/control-center-2.16.2 [2.14.2] USE="alsa -debug -eds (-gstreamer%*)" 1,975 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/pyorbit-2.14.1 [2.14.0] USE="-debug" 275 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/gnome-python-2.16.2 [2.12.4] USE="-debug -doc (-gtkhtml%)" 392 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/nautilus-cd-burner-2.16.2 [2.14.2] USE="cdr dvdr -debug (-hal%*) (-static%)" 698 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/gtksourceview-1.8.1 [1.6.1] USE="-debug -doc" 752 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/gnome-python-desktop-2.16.0 [2.14.0] USE="X -debug" 419 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-editors/gedit-2.16.2 [2.14.3] USE="python spell -debug -doc%" 2,785 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/vino-2.16.0 [2.13.5] USE="crypt jpeg zlib -avahi -debug -gnutls" 579 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/deskbar-applet-2.16.2 [2.14.2] USE="-debug -eds" 602 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gnome-applets-2.16.2 [2.14.2] USE="gstreamer ipv6 -acpi -apm -debug -doc% (-hal%*)" 6,960 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-sound/sound-juicer-2.16.2 [2.14.4] USE="flac ogg -debug" 1,236 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/gnome2-user-docs-2.16.1 [2.14.2] USE="-debug" 3,911 kB

[ebuild  N    ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-1.5.0.8  USE="gnome ipv6 java -debug -mozdevelop -moznopango -xinerama -xprint" LINGUAS="es -ar -bg -ca -cs -da -de -el -en_GB -es_AR -es_ES -eu -fi -fr -ga -ga_IE -gu_IN -he -hu -it -ja -ko -lt -mk -nb -nb_NO -nl -pa_IN -pl -pt_BR -ro -ru -sk -sl -sv -sv_SE -tr -zh_CN -zh_TW" 34,919 kB

[ebuild     U ] www-client/epiphany-2.16.2 [2.14.2.1-r1] USE="python -debug -doc (-firefox%)" 4,130 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-themes/gnome-backgrounds-2.16.2 [2.14.2.1] USE="-debug" 1,172 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/yelp-2.16.1 [2.14.2-r2] USE="-beagle% -debug (-firefox%)" 835 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/evolution-webcal-2.8.0 [2.6.0] USE="-debug" 158 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/vte-0.14.1 [0.12.2] USE="opengl python -debug -doc" 985 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/bug-buddy-2.16.0 [2.14.0] USE="-debug" 499 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor-2.16.1 [2.14.4] USE="-debug" 1,445 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/fast-user-switch-applet-2.16.0 [2.14.2] USE="-debug" 666 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-text/poppler-bindings-0.5.4 [0.5.3] USE="gtk -cairo -qt3 -qt4" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-text/evince-0.6.1 [0.6.0] USE="dbus gnome%* -debug -djvu -doc -dvi -t1lib -tiff (-nautilus%)" 1,183 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-themes/gnome-themes-2.16.2 [2.14.2] USE="-accessibility -debug" 2,294 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/zenity-2.16.2 [2.14.2] USE="-debug -libnotify%" 1,457 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gnome-volume-manager-2.15.0 [1.5.15-r3] USE="crypt -debug -doc" 311 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-terms/gnome-terminal-2.16.1 [2.14.2] USE="-debug" 1,797 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libgksu-2.0.0 [1.9.2] USE="nls -debug -doc" 472 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/gksu-2.0.0 [1.9.1] USE="gnome%* -debug -doc% (-nls%*)" 430 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gdm-2.16.2 [2.14.9-r1] USE="ipv6 pam tcpd -accessibility -debug (-selinux) -xinerama" 3,469 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-analyzer/gnome-nettool-2.16.0 [2.14.2] USE="-debug" 490 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gnome-session-2.16.1 [2.14.2] USE="esd ipv6 tcpd -branding -debug" 661 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/gnome-keyring-manager-2.16.0-r1 [2.14.0] USE="-debug -static" 443 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/gcalctool-5.8.25 [5.8.16] USE="-debug" 1,119 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/file-roller-2.16.2 [2.14.3] USE="gnome%* -debug" 1,105 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-gfx/eog-2.16.2 [2.14.2] USE="jpeg -debug -lcms" 1,027 kB

Total size of downloads: 148,649 kB

```

Como veis, me quiere instalar el firefox 1.5 ya que al parecer lo necesita el paquete epiphany (un paquete que no uso para nada, por otro lado). Yo no quiero ese firefox porque ya tengo instalado el firefox-bin 2.0, que me va estupendamente. ¿Como hago para que no me instale ese firefox? ¿Se puede actualizar gnome diciéndole sólo los paquetes que quiero que actualice?

----------

## gringo

(imagino que un USE="-firefox" emerge -pv gnome no sirve de nada).

igual con pye puedes "solucionarlo" temporalmente pero casi fijo que algún otro paquete te va a requerir epiphany o yelp como dependencia, asi que estarás en la misma.

Curioso lo del (-firefox%), imagino que estará activado por defecto en alguna eclass o algo, en el ebuild no veo como desactivarlo sin hacer una guarrería ... igual cambiando el RDEP a >=www-client/mozilla-firefox-2.0 cuela, pero tendrías que compilarlo que no sé si te interesa.

Eso te pasa por hacer un emerge gnome  :Wink: 

saluetes

----------

## Howlett

 *gringo wrote:*   

> (imagino que un USE="-firefox" emerge -pv gnome no sirve de nada).

 

No, la opción USE="-firefox" no funciona, es lo primero que probé.

 *gringo wrote:*   

> igual con pye puedes "solucionarlo" temporalmente pero casi fijo que algún otro paquete te va a requerir epiphany o yelp como dependencia, asi que estarás en la misma.
> 
> Curioso lo del (-firefox%), imagino que estará activado por defecto en alguna eclass o algo, en el ebuild no veo como desactivarlo sin hacer una guarrería ... igual cambiando el RDEP a >=www-client/mozilla-firefox-2.0 cuela, pero tendrías que compilarlo que no sé si te interesa.

 

Miraré el pye que dices, a ver si puedo sacar algo en claro. Si no sólo queda compilar el firefox 2.0, aunque no me hace mucha gracia porque en anteriores ocasiones no me iba muy bien... a lo mejor metiendo una versión muy actual de pango puedo mejorarlo (o eso me dijeron en otro hilo).

 *gringo wrote:*   

> Eso te pasa por hacer un emerge gnome 
> 
> saluetes

 

Ah ¿ pero hay otro modo? Sé que KDE se puede emerger de forma modular (sólo los paquetes que uno quiere) o eso he visto por ahí, pero no sabía que con Gnome se pudiese hacer igual. ¿Cómo lo has emergido tu?

Gracias por todo  :Smile: 

----------

## Annagul

 *Howlett wrote:*   

>  *gringo wrote:*   Eso te pasa por hacer un emerge gnome 
> 
> saluetes 
> 
> Ah ¿ pero hay otro modo? Sé que KDE se puede emerger de forma modular (sólo los paquetes que uno quiere) o eso he visto por ahí, pero no sabía que con Gnome se pudiese hacer igual. ¿Cómo lo has emergido tu?

 

Oficialmente, hay dos ebuilds para emerger gnome: el que ya conoces y gnome-light. El ebuild "gnome" es el que recomiendan el equipo de desarrollo de Gnome de Gentoo y, aunque exista gnome-light, nadie lo usa y no pueden asegurar un mantenimiento actualizado. Podrás leerlo aquí

Saludos.

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> Si no sólo queda compilar el firefox 2.0, aunque no me hace mucha gracia porque en anteriores ocasiones no me iba muy bien... a lo mejor metiendo una versión muy actual de pango puedo mejorarlo (o eso me dijeron en otro hilo)

 

ojo, hablo desde la ignorancia, no uso gnome, asi que no sé si compilar el firefox 2.0 te solucionará algo. Solo te comento lo que mi limitada neurona ha deducido leyendo rápidamente el ebuild.

 *Quote:*   

> Ah ¿ pero hay otro modo? Sé que KDE se puede emerger de forma modular (sólo los paquetes que uno quiere) o eso he visto por ahí, pero no sabía que con Gnome se pudiese hacer igual. ¿Cómo lo has emergido tu?

 

me refería a que nunca instalo metapaquetes asi de tochos sin mirar antes las uses de todos los paquetes implicados o si hay otras alternativas. Asi p.ej. tienes el metapaquete gnome-light que es una versión "recortada" por lo que he leido y puedes recoartalo aún mas si deshabilitas algún use.

saluetes

----------

## Howlett

Ah vale. El Gnome-light sí que lo conocía, lo estuve mirando cuando instalé la gentoo pero al final me decidí por el metapaquete Gnome, por la versión, principalmente.

El problema es que la dependencia con firefox me ha surgido con esta nueva versión, y no con la 2.14 que es la primera que instalé.

Lo de instalar el firefox 2.0 sí que daría resultado, creo yo. Bastaría con desenmascararlo en pakage.keywords.

Esperaré a ver que dice más gente y me decido esta noche.

----------

